# Steroid Abuse Getting Out Of Hand



## GFR (May 9, 2006)

Steroids are becoming more and more prominent in everyday life, especially in sports and in our bodybuilding comepetitions. Abuse of these chemicals is also becoming a concern, some bodybuilders even using extreme dosages to gain enormous size. 

*Test you ability to spot a steroid abuser, scroll down and see if you can pick the steroid abuser from the picture below. 




















*


----------



## MACCA (May 9, 2006)

Its the one in the middle you can easily tell, if you look closely hes got four arms...


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 9, 2006)

I don't see one. Do you have a better list of pic's


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2006)

MACCA said:
			
		

> Its the one in the middle you can easily tell, if you look closely hes got four arms...


----------

